# Thinking about throwing in the towel at my day job



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

I have come to a point in my "day job" where it may be time for me to depart. I have been working as a mechanic (for a private company) in public transportation for 10 years now and feel like it may be time to move on. I ABSOLUTELY LOVE WHAT I DO, I just don't like who I do it for anymore. In that business, the fed's make the contract go up for bid every 5 years and this last contract we switched company's and quite honestly, its like working with a national company now. Management has gone to crap, the right hand doesn't talk to the left, and they cut every corner they can. 
I have been thinking since the take over a year and a half ago, about going out on my own and starting an automotive used vehicle dealership. Also, our town only has a Boss, Curtis, and Blizzard dealer and wonder if there would be room for another snowplow dealer. I still like to go out and plow and think this may be a way for me to do everything I enjoy doing and maybe even expanding my plow business more. 
I'm just looking for ideas on what some of you have done in maybe a similar situation. How hard is it to take the plunge?? I have only a mortgage and utility's to pay and no other debt and would want to keep my business debt free. Any reasonable comments are welcomed. Thank you Dave


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

I work for a small public transit as a maintenance supervisor here too. Luckily, we arent operated by a private company, although, we arent county operated either. For the most part we get left alone, but there are still the times it would be nice to be free of them and run only by the county. Dont get me wrong, i love the work too, but i also have plenty of side jobs that keep me busy. Thought hard about going out on my own, but man its nice to just do side jobs and let someone else pay the benefits!! Especially when i still enjoy my fulltime job.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Holland;1512604 said:


> I work for a small public transit as a maintenance supervisor here too. Luckily, we arent operated by a private company, although, we arent county operated either. For the most part we get left alone, but there are still the times it would be nice to be free of them and run only by the county. Dont get me wrong, i love the work too, but i also have plenty of side jobs that keep me busy. Thought hard about going out on my own, but man its nice to just do side jobs and let someone else pay the benefits!! Especially when i still enjoy my fulltime job.


If I were a county employee, we probably wouldn't be having this conversation. Not saying that everything is run smooth by them, but it seems more organized. I hate having to start from the beginning every 3-5 years. I have learned alot with this position and really feel that public transportation is the place for me, but man, its just getting too hard to hang on. I have built relationships with M-DOT through-out my employment here and have even been on 4 pilot bus builds with the state of Michigan. The city I live in is actually going to have their transportation go out as an authority and they will be building a new building with-in a year or so. I also know that they currently have 2 mechanics and 1 who I have known for some time said he is going to retire when they move. I will definitely be looking at that position when it opens if Im not out on my own by then.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Man we've been talking about going out as an authority, it would be a great position to get into! I really wish we would, things would work so smooth! I've really grown to like the public transit world, other than the paperwork of course! haha I've been told i have one of the best kept records in the state. That and one of the best kept fleets too. Its really not difficult work and its a low stress job. So nice not having to deal with customers. I just tell a driver to take a spare bus!


----------

